# Period pains - Late evening of 3dp2dt



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

can anyone help/advice? 

ive now got period pains since 10.30pm its now 3 days past 2 day trasnfer.

is this the end?      

xx


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well for me period pains on 3dp2dt was a good thing!! It was the embryo snuggling in. I thought it was bad news when I started having period like pains and I had them for about 3days on and off.

Fingers crossed its your embryo snuggling in!

Good luck


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

It would be to early at this stage to suggest it is over.

Cramping is very common in the 2ww.  I had cramping on and off when I got pregnant with my DS, but strangely none this time.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Shellbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Amy 

I have something similar at 2dp6dt (and yesterday at 1dp6dt) so glad I found this thread 

Period type cramps but they are not there all the time... Clinic said to expect some after the ET and even some spotting should not cause concern (easier for them to say!) also like MrsGilbert said could be implantation! I hope so its the right time my embie should have started attaching yesterday and implanting today  

Hope your embie is snuggling in tightly   and just making it self known


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

I had period pains 3dpt and for me it meant my little boy was snuggling in for the long haul


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Hiya, 
I'm 3dp3dt and had period type pains last night, worried me a bit but feels too early to be significant. Could just be from the cyclogest. 


Hope we're all having the 'right' type of pains   


Good Luck everyone! 


Xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Ticky - what day transfer did you have? What grade and cell was he??

Sunny pal - I hope for us both! Was really late last night I thought it was early for implantation myself as yesterday morning should of just been a blast x


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

I had a 3 day transfer of 1 7 cell and 1 8 cell x


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeh that's what I thought. Wouldn't be expecting any good pains for a couple more days. I suppose we're all different. I just checked my previous diaries - my BFP started with pains around 5dp3dt. So hard not to over analyse every twinge and pain!   


Good luck hunni   


Oh and good luck Shellbee    


Looks like we're all testing on the same day!! 5th Dec?? Got to be a good day!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Hope we have the same luck as u ticky x


----------

